# Making an Ecosystem



## redearedslider (Mar 6, 2007)

I have a fresh water 10 gallon tank with five tiny fish four being minnows and one a goldfish (which I originally bought to feed my little tiny red eared sliders) three South American algae eaters (tiny and fast always hiding), three African Spotted Dwarf frogs(two are babies that I bought today one my sister has had for over three years) and two red eared sliders that I won at a fair in Florida.
I was thinking of buying some feeder shrimp and tying to create an ecosystem. I have some plants that the turtles are quickly eating and have been feeding them fish flakes, beta food and on special occasions some gourmet river shrimp out of a can.

I'd like my tank to be a little more predatory and am looking to make my observation of these little critters more enjoyable.

Could I buy some feeder shrimp to feed the critters? Would they reproduce fast enough to keep the ecosystem alive? My goal is to make this tank very low maintenance. I'd like to give the critters an ecosystem that requires very little human interaction. Any suggestions?

PS The tank has a filter and i gave the turtles underwater plants to munch on and a decorative tree stump to bask on. There is no heater, only my 160 watt bulb pointed at the tank during the day.

Thanks
redearedslider is offline Reply With Quote


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

in a tank that size forget it imo, not enough room for the goldfish or the turtles forgetting everything else.

http://www.anapsid.org/reslider.html

have a read


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well all you can fit in that tank is the minnows only with maybe 1 or 2 more small fish (2 inches maximum)


----------

